
Lennart Poettering on Systemd's Tumultuous Ascendancy in the Linux Community - benballjr
http://thenewstack.io/unix-greatest-inspiration-behind-systemd?hn
======
digi_owl
Ugh, of all the references they could find for Torvalds being "enthusiastic"
about systemd.

Oh and Poettering should be reminded that printers can show up as files under
/dev (never mind that a basic printer is pretty much a teletype, aka tty,
without the keyboard).

Damn it, you could do sound by cat pcm to /dev/dsp even.

Every response he gives in this article solidifies him as a architecture
astronaut.

~~~
benballjr
I messaged the author about finding an example of the attributed enthusiasm or
removing it entirely, since I'm not sure I believe it. Though others have
pointed out that not aggressively attacking it is almost endorsement from
Linus...

~~~
digi_owl
He, like many others, can't find anything technically wrong with systemd. But
he has mentioned that he is less than happy about the people involved.

------
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13494355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13494355)

------
zeveb
Upvoted because I think it's worth reading to get where his mind is at, not
because I agree with him.

~~~
mindcrime
Same here.

I'm actually OK with the possibility of getting away from "everything is a
file". Although I still think that's a good starting point and should probably
be the default case for most things.

Where I am not a fan of systemd is the extent to which it violates the single
responsibility idea. That is, it does too many different things, and it's
basically a monolith. Make it easy to substitute alternative implementations
of logging and the like, and I wouldn't necessarily object to it.

~~~
zeveb
> I'm actually OK with the possibility of getting away from "everything is a
> file".

I actually much prefer going all the way with everything-is-a-file; when
Poettering tried to claim that his printer is not a file, I really wonder if
a) he's even heard of Plan 9 b) he knows about PostScript.

Where I'm not a fan of systemd is that it's all written in C, instead of a
higher-level, safer language, and that we're getting to a point where systemd-
terminal, systemd-browser and systemd-nano aren't a joke but mandatory.

~~~
JdeBP
I am unaware that systemd-terminal ever was a joke. It was there for a time,
called systemd-consoled, and then quietly pulled in July 2015. Lennart
Poettering failed to respond when asked about it.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9722163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9722163)

* [https://plus.google.com/+LennartPoetteringTheOneAndOnly/post...](https://plus.google.com/+LennartPoetteringTheOneAndOnly/posts/8fQ9t9pmUuT)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8595907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8595907)

~~~
digi_owl
I think i spotted it quipped in various places around the time of a certain
gif being released, but quieted down once people heard about consoled...

